# Fish Farming



## ReconPatriot (Jun 7, 2015)

Does anyone do any fish farming? Would love to see your set ups and how you filter/feed


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/raising-fish-5984/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/rabbits-worms-fish-2610/

We have a few older post ...

As for me, been there and done that ... Look for a more natural setup.


----------



## ReconPatriot (Jun 7, 2015)

I've got fish I raise without any electricity etc. Dogs logs the hatchlings too lol


----------

